

IXI-Play (YC S13) Robot Owl Monitors Toddlers, Helps Them Learn  - ajaymehta
http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/13/insert-coin-ixi-play-robot/

======
bdirkx
If you are interested in how it works, go to www.ixiplay.com tab technology or
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eqQ6DtGt9o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eqQ6DtGt9o)

------
ajaymehta
Here's the preorder link: [https://www.ixiplay.com/the-robot-buddy-kids-will-
love](https://www.ixiplay.com/the-robot-buddy-kids-will-love)

